
Kocho – Bootstrapping Tool for CoreOS Clusters on AWS - puja108
https://blog.giantswarm.io/kocho-bootstrapping-coreos-clusters-on-aws/
======
merb
Wow I didn't knew about Mayu/Kochu, pretty clever. it would be great to also
have Kubernetes and a ha filesystem (gluster) or some kind of local s3
bootstrapped. When that would be possible it would be really really easy to
use that on bare metal and still have a way to create files / run software
that isn't a good fit for docker (i.e. some databases)

~~~
teemow
We had the same thought and so we created tools to do exactly that. Expect
some more soonish.

------
robszumski
Using an OverlayFS mount to provide custom fleet and etcd binaries is a really
smart, clean trick. Well done.

(Work at CoreOS)

~~~
teemow
Thx! We also could have build our own images but with this we can mix and
match all sorts of versions. This is very handy for testing or rolling out new
versions independently.

------
vmattos
I' ver been using my own cloud formation template to spin up CoreOS clusters,
and it's a real pain! I'll surely try Kocho out!

~~~
puja108
We know! Happy for any feedback or questions around our tool and templates.

